# Private registrations



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

I've just bought my very first private plate and if i'm honest....i feel like a juan kerr! I'm sure i'll be fine after it goes on the car. What's everybody's take on the "vanity" plates? :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

What does it spell?


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

just my initials. nothing fancy. :-|


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nothing wrong with them I have J11AJS on the Golf E8AJS on the roadster and am on the look out for one for the qS another 8 would be nice


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

no problems with them but know what you mean when you first buy it, feel a bit vain, but also felt chuffed as well and dead easy to remember


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

My mum n dad got me one for my birthday, didn't really like the idea at first but i like it now 

imo They're only crap when people change the spacing to make it something it isn't. Rubbish! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

On my third private plate now and had my current one for a fair few years


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

My father got one for me as a surprise fitted to a new car I bought. Imagine my surprise. The plate was sold with the car for no extra, 'though in retrospect it was probably worth £800. Easy to remember? Yes, but I was only 30 at the time so memory wasn't really a problem & I have no problem remembering the numbers of all the vehicles I have ever owned! All the time I had the plate I felt it devalued the car more than improved it. The only exception for me is genuinely nice plates on exclusive or unusual cars. For me the whole suffix, number, initial thing has devalued significantly the magic of the personalised plate. To me it implies you couldn't afford a better car or plate so doesn't really give you bragging rights. If the cars are sold by the thousand, a 20 quid piece of perspex doesn't make it special. They are the millenium's equivalent of furry dice.

But that's just my opinion. I shall now retire to a safe distance, flame suit at the ready. But secretly, deep down, you know I'm right.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

bollocks to you!!! 

ive always wanted a private plate but they are a tad overpriced imo!

i wanted k44 mmy but it sold last year before i could buy it for £350 :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nothing wrong with them I have J11AJS on the Golf E8AJS on the roadster and am on the look out for one for the qS another 8 would be nice


Just looking on the DVLA site and there is nothing what so ever with a prefix and AJS.... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> bollocks to you!!!
> 
> ive always wanted a private plate but they are a tad overpriced imo!
> 
> i wanted k44 mmy but it sold last year before i could buy it for £350 :evil:


Why didnt you want K4MMY :?: 
I want D11 AJS as I was born on Dec 11 never seen it for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with them I have J11AJS on the Golf E8AJS on the roadster and am on the look out for one for the qS another 8 would be nice
> ...


I know mate theyarethe most popular initals in the country I can get 0055 AJS or TT55AJS for £850 what do you think :?:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > bollocks to you!!!
> ...


ive never seen it for sale, i did see k44 mmy though :wink:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

not that fancy,i'm still runnin "PLAYERS" (P18YRS)which may be for sale soon as i've bought a new plate


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I know mate theyarethe most popular initals in the country I can get 0055 AJS or TT55AJS for £850 what do you think :?:


TT55 gets my vote but not at £850 <ouch>


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I know mate theyarethe most popular initals in the country I can get 0055 AJS or TT55AJS for £850 what do you think :?:
> ...


That s direct from the DVLA [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

when I was looking there are certain letters that always carry a premium and TT is one of them, guess cause they think we can all afford it same with jon at the time 8yrs ago cheapest was £900 and a decent one £1200 and whilst I like my plate I could not justify spending that much as I see it more as a bit of fun. The one I really wanted JR 55 went for £10,500 at auction a few years back.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been a fan of them since I was about 14 and even though a good plate makes me laugh or I think that's cool, the DVLA did devalue it in abotu 1990 when they cottoned on that big bucks could be made out of selling the better ones themselves.

At that point everyone started getting one.

Personally I still don't down one. Was very tempeted a few years ago when I had my Celica but the one I really wanted is now sold and the Mrs doesn't like them anyway.

I don't mind people who get there initials on the prefix or suffix plates and the cherished numbers (e.g ABC 1) look really smart, but don't like those who space them funny or use black screws to make different letters.

The best one ever though was I was sat at teh bar in a hotel in Birmingham and a colleague comes in and goes "you must go and look the registration number on this car". It was worth it, red Ferrari with the reg spelling EGO 2 BIG.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

phil3012 said:


> The best one ever though was I was sat at teh bar in a hotel in Birmingham and a colleague comes in and goes "you must go and look the registration number on this car". It was worth it, red Ferrari with the reg spelling EGO 2 BIG.


I'm probably just a boring ole git but a "joke" plate on a Ferrari is extremely chavvy. Its a bit like "loadsamoney". It just shows that Ferraris are no longer the preserve of a cultured elite, but are as likely to be found outside Mock-Tudor mansions as exclusive town houses.

The day that you can afford you dream car, every other tw*t on the street will already have one! :?

JR55 would be a nice plate and well worth having on an appropriate vehicle.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Fezza one must have been

EG0 2 BTG and had screws in the T to make it look like an I.

Personally, I love personalised number plates, but only the clever ones. Not the ones that you have to squint at, put three or four screws in and then still ask the owner what it means.

The one I really wanted came up for sale again recently but at £9,000:

K3LLS


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I saw my ideal plate when I was in my teens on a Bentley parked outside my (then) local pub. RRT 1

I wanted R1CH T but was too expensive.

When I bought the TT, I thought very seriously about M19 HTT but felt it was car specific so bought an RRT plate.

Likewise my wife's car has a plate with her initials.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> I saw my ideal plate when I was in my teens on a Bentley parked outside my (then) local pub. RRT 1
> 
> I wanted R1CH T but was too expensive.
> 
> ...


The beauty of Val (Mrs Wallsendmag) not having a middle name is we both have both sets of initials on the two cars.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I bought TT 51 Mal from the dvla. Wasn't too bad a price at the time.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Interestingly the TT prefix was never released but could be bought ! I got a TT02 plate cheaply but it appeared someone cottoned onto the 'TT' part and now they are 3 * the price I got mine for


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I need to wait until Dec 2010 for the purchase of my next plate [smiley=bigcry.gif]

AM11 TCX is what I want, although i have to mess with the spacing slightly... AM11T C X is how it would read...

CAM 1T sold for like £44000 in auction, I thought it would go up to £5k at tops and that was all I was willing to pay at the time...

I also looked at TT54 MLT for a possible TTS purchase, popping it on as TT5 4MLT (cutting the L down slightly) but after I decided 50k on an Audi wasnt a good idea I scrapped the plate idea too...

Need to find a plate for the GTR when it arrives in Sept, as I have to pay registration fee for a standard plate anyway, may as well throw down a bit more for a private place, and was thinking AC59 GTR, but not sure yet


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I quite fancy one with something amusing in the text - but for a couple of hundred quid I don't think it's going to happen. I just can't justify that sort of expense.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The best plate I've seen on a TT is T333 TEE :roll: :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Saw a car in South Wales at the weekend with the registration "R8 GAY"... Didn't get a chance to photograph it though.

Personally I think the term 'vanity plates' sums it up. And do you want to advertise the fact that you're vain?


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Saw a car in South Wales at the weekend with the registration "R8 GAY"... Didn't get a chance to photograph it though.
> 
> Personally I think the term 'vanity plates' sums it up. And do you want to advertise the fact that you're vain?


Yeah but you are vain if you're drving a TT in the first place......surely?? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Vandam said:


> Yeah but you are vain if you're drving a TT in the first place......surely?? :roll: :lol:


You're probably right... Don't like to make it even more obvious though.


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Thankyou!!


----------



## zomerzetjlam (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a very car specific plate that I am looking to part with

R3DTT (on retention certificate)

It looked great on my old MK1 Red TT and caused plenty of comments.....Now I have a Landrover Discovery - does not work quite so well :lol: !!!

It has been valued at between £4k and £6k.........BUT, for a quick sale,
> best offer over £2k can have it.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I've got private plates on my cars. Had them quite a while and I transfer them when I change car. Nothing against cars with plates specific to the car, but I preferred something that related to me so I could keep it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

zomerzetjlam said:


> I have a very car specific plate that I am looking to part with
> 
> R3DTT (on retention certificate)
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

My plate is probably the most expensive gift Coope has ever bought me that I can't actually wear.....

:?


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

I did see B10 WME on ebay last year for about £400 ish.............BL0W ME!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I saw 2H on a Range Rover the other week - now that must be a costly plate!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Just a small point to hopefully save the day for somone out there.

Make sure that your insurance company have agreed in writing, that in the even of a total loss you can reclaim you reg number.

I was told this by a family member who works in insurance.

Someone might be able to add to this in more detail?


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

The answer to CHADTT's question is that the insruance company cannot take your plate from you without your say-so. In the event of a total loss, the insurance company will make an offer for your car. If you accept it and it goes through (and only then do you raise the issue of a personal plate...), then perhaps you can have difficulties. What you need to do in a total loss is to transfer your plate immediately, whether onto a retention certificate or to another vehicle.

I'm insured with Noel Dazely and gave them a call a few minutes ago as my plate is worth twice what my car is. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

My names Michael so M1KEY or M1KE M would be nice, guess we're talking tens of thousands for those!!

I once saw A6ENT for sale (£6k) - again that would be good as would go with my job.

Anyone every played around with number plates that will look good in peoples rear view mirrors as you approach ie.

MYK 1M = M1K YM - Miky M
TTW 3N = N3 WTT - New TT

Mike.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

CHADTT said:


> Just a small point to hopefully save the day for somone out there.
> 
> Make sure that your insurance company have agreed in writing, that in the even of a total loss you can reclaim you reg number.
> 
> ...


One of my cars was a total loss. I got the plate back but it did take alot a phone calls. From memory, if the car is "written off" with the plate on it, you would lose it. You need to make sure you transfer the plate before the paperwork goes though on the car being written off.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Documentary on personalised plates.....Channel 4 tonight @ 735pm

Saj


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

An Aston convertible overtook me yesterday with the reg number 0007 VAN. Whoever was driving had a pink baseball cap on.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> Interestingly the TT prefix was never released but could be bought ! I got a TT02 plate cheaply but it appeared someone cottoned onto the 'TT' part and now they are 3 * the price I got mine for


The TT registrations were originally issued in Devon.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mcmoody said:


> My names Michael so M1KEY or M1KE M would be nice, guess we're talking tens of thousands for those!!
> 
> I once saw A6ENT for sale (£6k) - again that would be good as would go with my job.
> 
> ...


My (American) uncle's Mum has ENOMIS on her car. Her name's SIMONE, but he he tells everyone that she has that plate because she has ENOMIS tits. He's from South Carolina, so in his drawl, it kind of works.


----------

